# Willow and his antics!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Now here's a face you haven't seen in a while! Aww, cute isn't he...don't believe it! 









Mmmm...is this bread I see?









Must get to it.









Right, let me think about this carefully.









I think i'll just use the biting tactic.









And what are you looking at?

*And when it was taken away, Willow did not know what to do...*









What am I supposed to do now then?









**Thinking**









Maybe there's something over here...









Or here...?









Ready for take off...









Raw beans?! Mum, I like them cooked!









Hmph...I don't want to look at them.

*The bread returns...*









**Mad rush**









It's just me and breadie now...stop cramping my style, Mum.









If only I could have a taste of you...









...C'mon, just one bite









I give up!!

That's all for now!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aw bless  thats the cutest thing the cheeky face over the top of the bread


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, it's been ages since we've seen Willow on here. I showed Dooby the photos of his brother lol. They are very similar, Willow has a bit more white on his back.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Willow is looking great  He almost had that bread


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwww what a cutie


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Too cute did Poor willow ever get a piece of bread for all that hard work? lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a great series of pictures.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

He's such a cutie!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thankyou everyone. 



atvchick95 said:


> Too cute did Poor willow ever get a piece of bread for all that hard work? lol


Yep, I gave him a small piece at the end actually. A well earned treat.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Willow must love that bread!  He is looking very good and healthy. Also great photos!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

What a cutie! Great photos!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's so gorgeous!!  I love that he still has some of his pearls.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute story and bird.... Glad he finally got a bite...


----------

